# Saturday Smoke



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2018)

I did a low and slow cook for the first time in a while. Getting back into it after back surgery. I did a corned beef brisket into pastrami and a Boston butt. We will eat sometime today.


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 25, 2018)

If the traffic is good I can be there in 20 some hours!  Wait for me!


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 25, 2018)

Just mouth watering as always. Sorry you had to go through back surgery but happy to hear you're mending. Good job!


----------



## Vinylhanger (Mar 25, 2018)

I love running the smoker, just don't seem to have time these days.  I usually end up just running it on holidays.  Easter will be a big one.  Ham, poppers, and other goodies.  Not sure yet.

I try and run the grill on Sundays, but even then it is hard to find a day off.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 25, 2018)

Paymaster, another great cook! I popped some Armadillo Eggs in the BGE and a couple of spatchcocked cornish hens.


----------



## Paymaster (Mar 25, 2018)

Thanks Y'all!!!
My lunch reubens






My BBQ supper.


----------



## caseydog (Mar 25, 2018)

Nice! I'm not a corned beef fan, but I can appreciate some good pastrami from time to time.  

I am just getting my outdoor cooking grove on for 2018. I smoked a meatloaf last week. I'm itching to smoke some ribs very soon. 

CD


----------



## dragnlaw (Mar 26, 2018)

You guys are killing me! It is just after 7 am here and I would eat that Reuban with gusto right now.   

There are many many advantages to being single - but cooking for one is NOT one of them.


----------



## Cheryl J (Mar 26, 2018)

Looks wonderful as always, Paymaster!  I hope you're feeling good as new again very soon.


----------

